
Cisco v. Arista awaits a jury verdict under the Oracle v. Google shadow - esturk
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2016/12/cisco-v-arista-awaits-a-jury-verdict-under-the-oracle-v-google-shadow/
======
esturk
I think this is an interesting case which examines a gray area since CLIs
exist between the non-copyrightable APIs and the copyrightable GUIs.

